# PA pipeline accident



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

As some of you may know, the natuaral gas industry in PA is booming. Thousands of gas drilling pads are being constructed and thousands of miles of pipelines are going in. 

Here is a pic of a fatality that happened last week here in PA. Not sure of the exact location or what exactly happened. Apparently the operator was going down hill and a strap broke or something. Maybe he stopped quickly, not sure.

Please be safe everyone and make sure you are using you head. Secure your loads and double check.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Oops, ouch.

Very ouch.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Damnit man!


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh Wow. So there is a guy who went to work, probably thought a routine day, kinda boring, bouncing around on tracks all day. And then he never went home.....

No reason for this kind of thing to happen, except that we get complacent and think it can't happen to us.


----------

